# Hello to the world out there



## RuthUnwritten (Oct 23, 2008)

Have been in search of the inner writer in me, and I'm hoping this is one step along the path. Honestly I've not done much writing since I was in school, which is getting to be further and further in the past. I'm one of those wannabes that has talked about writing for years and had one excuse after another not to do it. Well, for better or worse, for reasons even I can't explain, I suddenly have the overwhelming urge to just jump in with both feet. I'm not quite to the point of feeling in over my head yet, but know the bottom is receeding away very quickly under my toes.

So, here I am...trying to find ways to give myself that final push into oblivion, or enlightenment, which ever may find me in the netherland of writing. Decided a writer's forum might help keep me honest with my efforts, and I've also really gone over the ledge and signed up for the National Novel Writer's Month contest. As I said, the 'oh boy, what have I gotten myself into' sensation hasn't sunk in yet, but am going to give it a try.

Hopefully I can actually find a venue for these characters floating in my head over the last few years to spew forth and find some other fruition than just driving me batty.


----------



## flashgordon (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ruth. I hear you, it is always a little nerve racking to put your stuff out into the world. Don't worry, it is worth it. This is a great place for feedback and suggestions. I say jump right in.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello to you, Ruth, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi there Ruth and welcome to WF!  I admire your spirit for diving in like you did -- sink or swim.  You've come to the right place though, so good luck!


----------



## Sam (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ruth.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## SparkyLT (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, Ruth.


----------



## terrib (Oct 24, 2008)

glad to have you Ruth.....


----------



## A-L (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, glad to have you here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wacker (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to our humble forum.


----------



## courtneyv (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi. Hope you succeed in your quest. Have fun.


----------

